# Ez boardwalk jr



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

Does anybody have any comments or experience with EZ BOARDWALK JR mills. Looking at jr with 13 hp. koler electric start and shipping for almost $4900.00.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Dustmaker, I have the EZboardwalk Jr with the 13hp honda, 5 ft track extension and trailer package and have had it a little over 2 years. Absolutely happy with it and not had any issues what so ever. The thing is incredibly well built all heavy gauge steel and C channel. I do everything myself and set it up on treated 4x4's so setting it up off of the trailer is a little bit of work but pretty easy with a floor jack. I do that to keep it low to the ground as it makes getting really big logs on it much easier with just a small tractor and cant hook. If you have something to lift the bigger logs then set it up on bigger blocking and getting it off the trailer axle would be a breeze. The biggest piece of advise I can give you is don't skimp on blades,keep them sharp, and have extra. I have cut full width ( had to trim logs to fit) and only thing that ever really caused me to slow down feed rate was 20+ inch hard maple with a less than super sharp blade. " if ya think a blade is getting dull-don't push it change it-matter of fact you probably should have changed it a cut before you think it is getting dull lol. I cant speak about the kholer with electric start but my Honda starts so easy that I would sacrifice the electric start in a heartbeat if there was something else you wanted to buy within that budget-Hot cold it has always started on less than a full pull as long as I have had the switch and gas on lol. Ive sawed probably between 2500 - 3000 bd ft so far and for a completely manual hobby mill I am well satisfied.
Below is a link to a post of mine and some stuff i sawed.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/fun-but-long-week-weekend-52073/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/mean-mother-nature-she-still-smiled-52340/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/big-apple-52315/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/some-woods-like-wine-need-set-52140/


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

Catalina that was a well written and informative reply. Hope he reads it.:yes:


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Smokey!


----------



## TheWoodsman (Dec 11, 2013)

Catalina said:


> Thanks Smokey!


I also recommend you look at the Norwood mills and the Wood-Mizer LT-10 and LT-15.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the information Catalina. Sorry I haven't gotten back to you but was working 12 hour night shift all weekend. The electric start is only a $250 dollar upgrade and sure it will be well worth it. Couldn't find anybody willing to upgrade the engine to electric, only wanted to sell me a more expensive mill. I already have a few cant hooks, 45 hp Montana 4 wheel drive tractor with loader. Have forks and grapple for loader. Haven't placed an order yet but probably will shortly.Thanks again for the information.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

Finally got around to ordering the EZ Boardwalk Jr mill. Should be here in a week or two. Got a few logs waiting to be sawn.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Make sure and take pictures! This stuff is addicting. Gene


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

Dustmaker and Catalina , I have been thinking about getting a mill for a while now. I have seen a few if the other brands on video only. I just found this thread and looked into the EZ boardwalk. What in your opinions make this mill a better choice than the others? Also what are the options on this mill and rough costs?


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

Treeguysrule, I have not run this mill yet but have looked at a lot of other mills. I decided on the Boardwalk Jr because of heavier built bed and four post carriage. This was also the only dealer that would let me upgrade to an electric start ($250 extra) without upgrading to a more expensive mill with more horspower. My mill shipped today so it should be here in a few days.


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks dustmaker, I look forward to your report. It's sounds like a good machine.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Guys, as dustmaker said, the very heavy built bed and four post design were big selling points for me. In addition, and probably the biggest selling point for me was that every removable part on the mill are standard parts that can be replaced/found at a local hardware store-standard, nothing that I have seen is "special order" and for the price it is capable of sawing bigger wood than other comparably priced mills. It is a no frills, quality piece of equipment. I have had mine a little over two years. Mr. Zimmerman was demoing at the Paul Bunyan Show in Cambridge Ohio and he made me a deal prior to the show if I wanted the demo unit at the end of the show. It was only a 2 hr drive for me so it helped out on transportation for us both as he had to have one at the show. I got the mill, additional 5 ft track extension (now capable of 17'2'' long), 13 hp honda, trailer package, 2 new hardwood blades, and demo blade for $3400. Keep in mind this was over 2 yrs ago though.


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info Catalina.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

I finally got the EZ Boardwalk set up and running. Seems to be a really solid sawmill, very well built. The one thing that I was really disapointed with was the log dogs and log clamps. Electric start is really nice option. Having prior experience with my old mill and how it worked changes will be made. Time to break out the welder and make it work for me.


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

Good to know. Thanks for keeping me and others informed. I am still thinking about it myself.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

Treeguysrule, if you will be sawing logs that are 8 to 12 feet long the log dogs and clamps will work just fine. Most of the wood I cut is for bowl turning. I might be cutting firewood size blocks to regular logs. Cutting short logs adds the challenge of being able to hold any size log. I will be adding additional stops and clamps. The well built bed makes it easier to make modifications that work for me.


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

So you brought a saw mill to make bowl blanks? That's a lot of saw for that isn't it? Are you a production turner? I live wood turning and was also wondering about using a band saw for bowl blanks. I started out with the idea of giving bowls to customers as a thank you and reminder of who did there tree work. Turned into a love of bowl making. Powermatic 35-20.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes I use the mill to cut bowl blanks. The other mill I had was a Norwood LM 2ooo, sold it with the intentions of quitting bowls. Tried to get other mill owners to cut lumber 3 to 4 inches thick but they wouldn't. The lumber I cut is used for segmented bowls or other wood projects, toys for grandkids, wife wants etc. I sell wood bowls at local craft shows. Last couple years has been 100+. Have found that if you keep them simple and not real pricey $20 to $60 they sell ok.


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

Holy moly , I wouldn't even turn a bowl for 20 bucks, 75 minimum. I don't turn that many, and I usually make them at least 12" or bigger. I'll give smaller ones to friends and family, or customers. 
I really like turning burls, or beach found manzanita burls than have been through fires and made there way to the ocean over the last 100 years. I have a few on my website. Please take a look at them. agnewtreeservice.com I also like to carve with a makita chainsaw bit , and carbide bits for more natural edges. I'm not retired and don't have the time as of yet to do more than 1 or 2 a month. Please keep me informed of your progress and pictures if you can. Thank you. 
Darren.


----------

